# حياة التسليم والشكر



## النهيسى (7 مايو 2011)

حياة التسليم والشكر .. لقداسه البابا






 حياة التسليم



حياة التسليم هي أن تسلم الله حياتك تضعها في يديه، وتنساها هناك. وتثق من كل قلبك أنه يدبر حياتك حسناً، حسب مشيئته الصالحة الطوباوية.

المسألة إذن تحتاج إلى ثقة بالله، وإيمان بمحبته وحكمته ورعايته.

ولكن للأسف الشديد، غالبية الناس يثقون بأنفسهم وبذكائهم وعقليتهم وتدبيرهم البشري أكثر مما يثقون بالله!! لذلك هم يحبون أن يدبروا كل أمورهم بأنفسهم، ولا يفكرون في اللجوء إلى الله، والاعتماد عليه كلية كما تقتضي حياة التسليم.

إن أخطر شئ يتعب الإنسان هو أن يستقيل عن الله ويعتمد على نفسه، تقوده الذات: تقوده رغباته وشهواته أو يقوده تفكيره، أو يقوده الآخرون.

وفي ذلك إن اعتمد على الله، إنما يكون اعتماداً جزئياً، في حدود معينة لا يتخاطاها..! أو يكون اعتماداً في غير عمق، وفي غير ثقة.. اعتماداً متردداً، أو اعتماداً يحاربه الشك والخوف وعدم الاطمئنان.

يذكرني هذا بالقديس بطرس الرسول حينما مشى مع السيد المسيح على الماء ولكنه ما لبث أن خاف وبدأ يسقط، واستحق أن يوبخه الرب قائلاً " يا قليل الإيمان، لماذا شككت؟" (متى14: 31).

عكس هذا الذين مشوا في البحر الأحمر، والمياه تحيطهم من الجانبين هؤلاء لابد أنهم سلموا حياتهم لله، ووثقوا به كل الثقة.

وهناك تأمل يقول: إن أكثر الناس تسليماً وقتذاك، كان أول شخص وضع قدمه في الماء، لما ضرب موسى البحر بعصاه، وهو واثق أن الماء لابد سينشق.

ويشابه هذا الإيمان، الذين مشوا تحت السحابة، وهم لا يعلمون إلى أين هم ذاهبون. ولكنهم يثقون بقيادة الرب لهم.

ومثلهم أيضاً أبونا نوح حينما دخل الفلك مع الوحوش. وترك قيادة هذا الفلك لله وحده، واثقاً أنه سيخرجه منه إلى أرض جافة انقشع عنها ماء الطوفان..

إن أبانا آدم لم يسلك في حياة التسليم حينما تبع رغبته، أو تبع امرأته، أو تبع الحية، مستقلاً عن الله ووصيته.. وترك شهوة المعرفة تقوده، فقادته إلى الجهل وإلى الموت!

ويونان النبي لم يسلك في حياة التسليم، حينما هرب من الله، واغتاظ من مشيئته الإلهية حتى الموت، طالباً الموت لنفسه (يون4).

وشاول الملك كان سبب ضياعه، أنه استقل عن الله، تابعاً فكره ونزعاته، وملتجئاً أحياناً إلى مشورة العرافة...

حياة التسليم هي كما قلنا أن تسلم حياتك لله. وهي أيضاً أن يستسلم الإنسان لعمل الله فيه. يستسلم لعمل النعمة فيه، ولعمل الروح القدس، ولمشيئة الله الصالحة.

تماماً كالحملان مع الراعي... حينما يقودها تمشى، وهي مطمئنة واثقة برعايته وبقيادته، بدون تفكير، بدون رأي خاص. وكما تقول الترتيلة " حيث قادني أسير ". إنها طاعة كاملة، مبنية على ثقة كاملة.







خصائص حياة التسليم



حياة التسليم إذن ترتبط بالطاعة. نقصد الطاعة الحقيقية، التي لا تذمر فيها، ولا إرادتين...

حيث تطيع الله، وأنت مبتهج القلب. وليست لك إرادة غير إرادته، بل تقول:

ليس لي رأي ولا فكر ولا

                   شهوة أخري سوي أن اتبعك

إن سبب السقوط الوحيد، هو الثنائية بين إرادة الإنسان وإرادة الله.

حياة التسليم أرشدنا الرب إليها في الصلاة الربية، حينما علمنا أن نقول " لتكن مشيئتك..."

لتكن مشيئتك هي مشيئتي. ولتكن مشيئتي هي مشيئتك. ولا تسمح أن تكون له مشيئة أخري منفصلة عنك...

وإذا دخل الإنسان في وحدة المشيئة، لن يخطئ. لأنه يكون حينئذ في شركة مع الروح القدس، لا يقاوم، ولا يعاند المشيئة الإلهية. وهذه هي أحدي ثمار حياة التسليم...

ومن هنا كانت الخطية لوناً من العناد، لا يتفق مع حياة التسليم. ومن هنا أيضاً الذي يعيش في التسليم "لا يستطيع أن يخطئ والشرير لا يمسه" وبهذا "أولاد الله ظاهرون" (1يو3: 9، 10) (1يو5: 18).

الذي يحيا حياة التسليم، يسلم لله كل شئ، يسلمه فكره وقلبه وحواسه، ولا يحاول أن يتدخل في عمل الله فيه. يسلمه رغباته وانفعالاته وعواطفه.

هذا هو التسليم الكامل، الذي به وحده يستطيع المؤمن أن يهتف مع القديس بولس الرسول " أحيا لا أنا، بل المسيح يحيا في" (غل2: 20).

هذا هو التسليم الإنسان الذي صلب ذاته تماماً، فلم تعد له ذات تقاوم مشيئته الله...

الذي يحيا حياة التسليم، يسأل الرب في كل أمر " ماذا تريد يارب أن أفعل" (أع9: 6).

أنا لا أختار لنفسي، بل أطلب دائماً ما تختاره أنت لي. لأنني لو اخترت لنفسي ربما أخطئ في اختياري. أما أنت فتعرف ما هو الصالح لي.

وأنا لا اختار لنفسي، لأني لا أثق بحكمتي الخاصة. وما أصدق قول الكتاب: "على فهمك لا تعتمد" (أم3: 5). وأيضاً " توجد طريق تبدو لإنسان مستقيمة، وعاقبتها طرق الموت" (أم14: 12 ؛ أم16: 25).

لذلك أنا أترك الأمر لحكمتك الإلهية واسلم الأمر لها. لأنك أنت يارب تري ما  أراه، وتعرف ما لا أعرف. وأنت تدرك ما هو الصالح لي وتقودني إلى الأرض الخضراء، وإلى موارد الماء الحي.

إذن حياة التسليم ينبغي أن تبني على أتضاع القلب، وعلى بساطة القلب كما تبني على اختفاء الذات إن الذات التي تثق بمعرفتها وقدرتها من الصعب عليها أن تصل إلى حياة التسليم.

والذين يفحصون كل مشيئات الله وكل عمله معهم، والذين يأخذون عمل الله مجالاً للمناقشة والمجادلة... هؤلاء لا يستطيعون بهذا الأسلوب أن يصلوا إلى حياة التسليم. بل يسمونهم " العقلانيين "..

إبراهيم أبو الآباء عاش في حياة التسليم، حينما ترك أهله، وحينما رضي أن يقدم ابنه محرقة للرب.

ترك وطنه وعشيرته، وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يذهب، إنما كان قد سلم حياته للرب، يقوده حيثما يشاء، ويسكنه حيثما يشاء.

كذلك أخذ ابنه الوحيد ليقدمه ذبيحة محرقة، مسلماً الأمر لقدرة الله التي تستطيع أن تقيم من الأموات (عب11).

الذي يحيا حياة التسليم، إنما يسلم للرب الغرض والوسيلة، كذلك النتيجة أيضاً...

الله يختار له الطريق والطريقة. وكل نتيجة تأتي من عند الله هي مقبولة. لذلك هو يعيش في فرح ورضي باستمرار. إن الحزن يأتي إذا حدد الإنسان لنفسه غرضاً ولم يتحقق. أما الذي يعيش في التسليم فإنه لا يحدد لنفسه أغراضاً، لأنه قد ترك للرب أن يرشد طريقة. وكما قال أرمياء النبي " عرفت يارب أنه ليس للإنسان طريقة. ليس لإنسان يمشي أن يهدي خطواته" (أر10: 23).

الذي يسلم للرب طرقة، لا يقلق ابداً، لأنه واثق أن الرب سينجح طريقه أما الذي يقود نفسه، فهو معرض للقلق...

بولس الرسول سلم حياته للرب، لذلك كان يغني ويسبح، حتى وهو في السجن (أع16) لا يوجد شئ يزعجه، بل كان أيضاً يكتب بعض رسائله وهو أسير في الرب.

وبطرس الرسول لأنه سلم حياته للرب، نام في السجن مستريحاً، بينما كان الموت ينتظره في اليوم التالي (أع12).

حياة التسليم تقوده إلى الاطمئنان، حتى في أشد الأوقات...

إنها تذكرني باطمئنان المريض الذي يرقد في هدوء وثقة، مسلماً جسده لمشرط الجراح " يجرح ويعصب "...

هو في رقاده ونومه واستسلامه لا يحاول، ولا يسأل الجراح ماذا يفعل به... يكفيه جداً أنه في يد أمينة تريد الخير له، ويكفيه ثقته في هذه اليد.

هكذا كل الذين ساروا وراء الله في تسليم. لم يسألوا، ولم يجادلوا، كما حدث في دعوة آبائنا الرسل.

متى  وهو في مكان الجباية لما وصلته الدعوة، ترك كل شئ، ولم يسأل إلى أين؟ وبطرس واندراوس ويوحنا ويعقوب أخوه، تركوا الشباك والصيد، وساروا وراء المسيح وهو لا يعلمون إلى أين... ولم يسألوا.. إنها حياة التسليم.

لذلك حسناً أن الله اختار أولئك الذين كانت لهم حياة التسليم...

كان يعرف أن لهؤلاء قلوباً مستعدة بسيطة، تثق ولا تحاول أن تفحص بعناد يدعي الحكمة والفهم، ولهذا قال السيد المسيح " احمدك أيها الآب لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء وأعلنتها للأطفال" "أي للبسطاء" (لو10: 21).

وكأني بالمؤمن يقول للرب في كل مشكلاته:

لقد قدمتها لك يارب. صمت من أجلها وصليت. وسلمتها لك. وأنا واثق أنك ستعمل. كيف ستعمل؟ ومتى؟ لا أعرف. ولكنى أعرف تماماً أنك لابد ستعمل الخير. وسأري عملك الآن أو بعد حين. هذا أمر أراه بالإيمان وبالحب والثقة، وأراه بخبراتي الطويلة معك، تحت رعايتك...

في التسليم يفعل الإنسان هكذا، ولا يقلق من جهة الوقت.

إن الله سيعمل في الوقت الذي يراه مناسباً ونافعاً. بدا لك أنه قد تأخر مسألة التأخير هذه مسألة نسبية تتوقف على نوعية تفكير الإنسان.

في حياة التسليم اترك الوقت لله، ولا تحدد له مواعيداً، فهو أدري بعمله، وهو أكثر منك معرفة بالوقت الصالح.

ثق بعمل الله، مهما حاربك الشيطان باليأس. ومهما قال لك في شماتة "لا فائدة"! إنك مادمت قد سلمت أمورك لله، فقد سلمتها للقادر على كل شئ، الله محب البشر، صانع الخيرات، الكلي الحكمة والمعرفة، الذي قد نقشك على كفه...

حقاً إن صفات الله الجميلة هذه، تدعوك إلى حياة التسليم بالأكثر، وتدعوك إلى الاطمئنان مهما بدت أمامك عوائق.

إن الله هو هو، ووعوده هي هي، ومحبته وحكمته هي هي. وهو يعمل حتى لو بدا لك الأمر متوقفاً.

في حياة التسليم لا تعتمد على حواسك ولا على إدراكك الخاص. إن كنت قد طلبت من الله طلباً، ثق أنه في اللحظة التي سمعك فيها قد بدأ يعمل لأجلك حتى قبل أن تطلب.

ب- حياة التسليم، سلك الرسل في كرازتهم وفي خدمتهم.

ذهبوا إلى بلاد لم يروها من قبل، ولا يعرفون لغتها، وليس فيها كنائس ولا مؤمنون ولا أية إمكانيات.

ولكنهم بحياة التسليم كانوا يثقون أن الله سيدبر الخدمة وينجحها. ولم يكن يعينهم: كيف؟

وبحياة التسليم عاش إباؤنا الرهبان السواح بدون أية معونة بشرية.

عاشوا تائهين في البراري والقفار. ومرت على الكثيرين منهم عشرات السنوات لا يرون فيها وجه إنسان. ومع ذلك كانوا سعداء في حياتهم التي سلموها للرب، ورأوا ورأت الأجيال كيف كان الله يعولهم روحياً ومادياً في حياة التسليم التي عاشوها.

إن الذي يحيا حياة التسليم، لا يهتم، لا يحمل هماً...

إنه قد ألقي على الله همومه، منذ أن سلمه حياته بكل ما فيها، ولم يعد يحمل هماً بعد ذلك... إن الذي يهتم بالكل، يهتم به أيضاً.

مادام أبوكم السماوي يعلم جميع احتياجاتكم، ومادام هو يرعاكم فلا يعوزكم شئ، إذن لماذا تهتمون؟!

لا تهتموا بما للغد، فإن الغد يهتم بما لنفسه" (متى6: 34). إن إله الغد هو الذي يدبره. كما دبر أمساً وقبلاً من أمس...

جميل أن نسمع عن يوحنا المعمدان أن ملاكاً خطفه في طفولته إلى البرية لينقذه. أو فيلبس الذي عمد الخصى الحبشي، حمله روح الرب فوجد في أشدود (أع8). أو أن القديس مقاريوس الكبير لما تعب في البرية في الطريق قال " أنت تعلم يارب أنه ما بقيت في قوة " وللحال وجد نفسه في الأسقيط.

إن روح الله الذي قاد الآباء قديماً، قادر أيضاً أن يقودك، إن سلمته حياتك فادخل في حياة التسليم، اختبروا الرب وذاقوه، وتقوي إيمانهم بالأكثر لكي يدخلوا في درجة أعمق في حياة التسليم. وكانت حياة التسليم تقودهم كل يوم إلى اختبار جديد. وحياة الاختبار تثبتهم في حياة التسليم.

 وهكذا كلما زادوا تسليماً، زادوا اختباراً. وبالاختبار يقوي إيمانهم، فيزداد تسليمهم. ونعمة تقودهم إلى نعمة...

بالتسليم تحيا في سلام. أما كثرة الاهتمامات، فتتعبها كثرة الهموم.

إلى متي تظل حاملاً هموماً ينوء تحتها ظهرك. القها على الله. أليس هو القائل " تعالوا إلى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" (مت11: 28).

 إن الله الذي حمل أثقال العالم كله، من آدم حتى الآن وإلى أخر الدهر أكثير عليه أن يحمل همومك....

هناك إنسان قد يعيش في الكنيسة مضطرباً يحمل هموماً. وبدلاً من أن يترك الله يحمل همه، يحمل هو هموم الله، إن صح هذا التعبير!! فلماذا يا أبني تتعب نفسك؟ ولماذا تتعب النفس بكثرة حديثك عن الهموم. سلم الأمر لله الذي سيحملك ويحمل الكنيسة وكل همومك وهمومها، دون أن تقلق.

حسن أن تختبر الرب، حينئذ تحكي عنه لابنائك وأحفادك وتلاميذك.

تحكي ليس فقط عن إله الكتب، إنما عن إله الخبرة والعشرة والمذاقة... إله كل يوم، وكل لحظة، وكل حادث. تحكي عن الله الذي لم يتخل عن أولاده مطلقاً، والذي قال عنه داود النبي " أبى وأمي تركاني، أما الرب فضمني ".

مساكين الذين لم يذوقوا الرب. وكيف يمكنك أن تذوقه؟ بالاختبار... وكيف تختبره؟ بالدخول في حياة التسليم.

سلمه حياتك، كما يسلم طفل يده لأبيه، ليقوده في زحمة المواصلات في أحد الميادين... أو كطفل يتسلق بكتف أمه، ويشعر بأنه، وهو على كتفها  في عمق الأمن والراحة والسلام.

لنرجع إذن إلى حياة الطفولة الروحية، في بساطتها وثقتها، وتسليمها وسلامها.

" إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأطفال، لن تدخلوا ملكوت الله ". ومن أشهر صفات الأطفال.. التسليم وعدم الثقة بالذات، بقدر ما يثقون والأب والمعلم..

وفي حياة التسليم، لا تجادلوا، ولا تشكوا.. إنما ثقوا أن الله يحمل.

جربوا حياة التسليم، وما فيها من فرح واطمئنان وسلام. واقتنوا خبرة روحية من تسليم حياتكم للرب

لقد تأمل أحد القديسين في عبارة " تركنا كل شئ وتبعناك " فقال: إن تركنا كل شئ، هو تركنا لأهويتنا أرادتنا...

اقرأ مقال " اتركيني الآن " في كتاب " انطلاق الروح "...

صل وقل: أنا يارب سهرت الليل كله، ولم اصطد شيئاً. لكني في حياة التسليم، على إسمك ألقي الشباك وأنا واثق أنها ستمتلئ سمكاً. إله البحر سوف يملؤها...

تابع



​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مايو 2011)

حياة الشكر


نحن على أبواب عام جديد، جعله الله عاماً سعيداً. فماذا ترانا سنقول لله فيه؟

اعتاد الناس أن يطلبوا ما يريدون... وليس في هذا خطأ. إنما الخطأ في أن قليلين هم الذين يشكرون على احسانات الله السابقة.

أو إن شكروا، يكون شكرهم ضئيلاً إلى جوار طلبهم. فيطغي الطلب على الشكر. وقديماً قال أحد الآباء الروحيين.

" ليست موهبة بلا زيادة، إلا التي بلا شكر "...

لذلك أود في هذا المقال أن اركز على موضوع الشكر، حتى يكون عنصراً بارزاً في صلواتنا في ليلة رأس السنة. لأنه من المخجل أننا نطلب في كل مرة طلبات جديدة، دون أن نشكر على العطايا السابقة..








أشياء كثيرة نشكر عليها


اشكر على احسانات الله إليك، وإلى أحبائك ومعارفك، واحسانات الله إلى الكنيسة كلها، وإلى كل المجتمع الذي تعيش فيه...

ولا شك أنك ستجد نقطاً بيضاء كثيرة تحتاج إلى شكر... وعلى الأقل، من الآن اجلس إلى نفسك، وحاول أن تتذكر بالتفاصيل كل ما صنعه الله من أجلك ومن أجل أحبائك...

ليس فقط في العام المنتهي هذا، وإنما فيما سبقته من أعوام، بل حياتك كلها...

اشكر الله لأنه لم يعاملك بحسب معاملتك له، ولم يجازك على كثير من الخطايا التي تعرفها عن نفسك، بل على العكس سترك وأعانك، وفتح لك بيته، ومنحك من أسراره...

لا تظن أن شكرك لله هو خاص فقط بما صنعه معك من معجزات، بل الشكر يشمل كل شئ هناك تفاصيل دقيقة في حياتك تحتاج إلى الشكر يشمل كل شئ. هناك تفاصيل دقيقة في حياتك تحتاج إلى شكر. وقد لا تلتفت إليها.







 ماذا تعلمنا الكنيسة عن حياة الشكر؟



إن الكنيسة المقدسة تعلمنا أن نشكر على أشياء قد لا يخطر ببالنا أن نشكر عليها ولكن كتب الصلوات تذكرنا بها. فنحن نقول في صلاة الغروب: نشكرك يا مليكنا المتحنن، لأنك منحتنا أن نعبر هذا اليوم بسلام، وأتيت بنا إلى المساء شاكرين، وجعلتنا مستحقين أن ننظر النور إلى المساء "...

ما هذا الحساسية العجيبة في الشكر إياها وبالمثل تعلمنا أن نقول في صلاة باكر " نشكرك يا ملك الدهور، لأنك أجزتنا هذا الليل بسلام، وأتيت بنا إلى مبدأ النهار "...

إننا نشكر الله على كل دقيقة نحياها. إنها هبة من الله، فرصة وهبها لنا لنعمل فيها خيراً...

بل إن مجرد وقوفنا للصلاة، أمر نشكر الله عليه، لأنه وهبنا أن نتحدث إليه، ومنحنا النعمة التي ننحل بها من اهتمامات الدنيا، لنقف أمامه، وبخاصة في الأوقات المقدسة. وهكذا تعلمنا الكنيسة أن نقول في صلاة الساعة المقدسة التي فيها أفضت روحك القدوس... ".

وعبارة  أقمتنا، هنا، تعني أننا نشعر بأن نعمة هي التي دفعتنا إلى الصلاة، وساعدتنا على اتهامها، وليست هي فقط اتجاهات أرادتنا، التي ربما لو تركت لذاتها ما كنا نصلى...

بل الكنيسة تعلمنا أن نبدأ كل صلاة بالشكر. ليس فقط في صلاة الأجبية بل أيضاً صلاة القداس الإلهي وصلوات جميع أسرار الكنيسة. بل حتى في حالة الوفاة، حينما نصلى على الذين رقدوا وفارقوا عالمنا، مع شدة جبنا لهم، نبدأ صلاتنا بالشكر أيضاً.

ونقول في صلاة الشكر على كل حال، ومن أجل كل حال، وفي كل حال "...

إنها صلاة تدخل في حياة التسليم، وفي الشعور بأن " كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الرب" (رو8: 28)...

ولعل هذه العبارة مأخوذة من قول الكتاب: "شاكرين في كل حين، على كل شئ" (أف5: 20).

إنها درس لمن يحبون حياة التذمر، أو عدم الرضى، ساخطين على أمور كثيرة، بينما يمكن في حياة الإيمان أن نشكر على كل شئ، قائلين نشكر  مهما حدث لنا  كله للخير.



تابع




​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مايو 2011)

نشكر الله على النعم والضيقات



غالبية الناس يشكرون على النعم فقط. وقليلون هم الذين يشكرون في الضيقات.

إنما يشكر في الضيقة، القلب الواسع الذي لا يضيق بالضيقة. ويشكر فيها من يحب الله، لا يمكن أن يتذمر على شئ سمح به، بل يثق بصلاحه وعنايته ورعايته ويشعر أن الضيقة لابد تنتهي بخير.

أعلى من الشكر في الضيقة، الشكر على الضيقة.

الشكر في الضيقة يدخل في فضيلة الاحتمال أو فضيلة التسليم، شاعرين أنها ضيقة ولكن نشكر عليها. لأنه إن كان الله قد رضي بها لنا، فلماذا لا نرضى بها لأنفسنا؟...

أما الشكر على الضيقة، فمعناها محبة الضيقات، والشعور بأنها بركة وليست ضيقة.

ومثال ذلك التلاميذ: الذين لما حبسوهم وجلدوهم ثم اطلقوهم " خرجوا فرحين لأنهم حسبوا متسأهلين أن يهانوا لأجل اسمه" (أع5: 41). ومن أمثلة هذا قول القديس يعقوب الرسول " احسبوه كل فرح يا أخوتي، حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة" (يع1: 2).  طبيعي أن الذي يشكر على الضيقات، لابد يشكر على النعم. وهنا نسأل:

أتراك تشكر على كل نعم الله؟ أم أن هناك نعماً من الله خفيت عليك فلم تشكر عليها، أو نسيتها فلم تذكرها؟...

ما أكثر إحسانات الله إليك التي لا تعرفها! إنك ربما تشكر لأن الله نجاك من ضيقة معينة تعرفها، ولكن هناك ضيقات أخري كانت في طريقها إليك، ومنعها الله...

ربما دسائس كانت مدبرة ضدك، وأنت لا تدري، ومنعها الله فلم تحدث، وأنت لا تدري، وهذه لا تشكر عليها، عن عدم معرفة...

ربما خطية زاحفة إليك لتسقطك، ومنعها الله من الوصول إليك. ربما شيطان كان سيغريك ليفني إيمانك، وانتهره الرب، فلم يأت إليك إطلاقاً. وأنت لا تدري ولا تشكر.

إن الله كما أمرنا أن نعمل الخير في الخفاء، هو أيضاً يفعل خيراً لأجلنا في الخفاء.

والخير العلني الذي يعمله معنا، إنما لكي يشعرنا بمحبته، فنحبه لأنه أحبنا قبلاً لذلك مهما شكرنا الله، لا يمكننا أن نوفيه حقه من الشكر.

يكفي أنه جعلنا هياكل لروحه القدوس. وسمح لروحه أن يسكن فينا ويعمل فينا (1كو3: 16 ؛ 1كو6: 19).

يكفي أنه سمح أن يكون لنا أباً، ونكون نحن أبناء... هذا الأمر الذي قاله عنه القديس يوحنا الرسول " انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب، حتى ندعي أولاد الله" (1يو3: 1).

إذن ليتنا نشكر على كل شئ: على النعم الروحية، وعلى النعم المادية. على النعم التي نراها، والتي لا نراها...

ونشكر على الضيقة أيضاً، لأن الضيقة هي أيضاً نعمة...

ربما تقول لنفسك: أشكرك يارب من أعماق قلبي على هذا المرض، لأنه قرَّبني إليك. جعلني أعود إلى صلواتي، وجعلني أحاسب نفسي وألومها على خطاياها. وأشكرك على المرض من أجل محبة الكثيرين التي تحيطني بها في مرضي...

أشكرك أيضاً على هذا المرض... لأنه أعطاني فرصة أخلو بك فيها، ولأنه أعطاني بركة الألم، وأشعرني بتقصيري السابق في زيارة المرضي. بل أعطاني بالأكثر الاستعداد لأبديتي... حقاً ما أكثر بركات هذا المرض. وما أحق أن أشكر عليه.







 عقبات أمام الشكر



1  أحياناً لا نشكر، لأننا ننظر إلى النقط المضيئة ف حياتنا، بل نركز في المتاعب وحدها.

تركيزنا في المتاعب، يجلب لنا الحزن والقلق والتذمر والتشاؤم... وكل هذا لا يعطي طبعاً أي مجال للشكر...

وأنا أريدكم أن تبدأوا عامكم الجديد بفرح وبشاشة، لذلك تذكروا كل الأشياء المفرحة التي مرت بكم، واشكروا عليها.

2  ونحن أحياناً لا نشكر لأننا ننسب الأشياء المفرحة في حياتنا، لغير الله. إذا نجحنا ننسب ذلك إلى ذكائنا، أو إلى مجهود مدرسينا، أو إلى سهولة الامتحان. وتختفي معونة الله في كل ذلك.

وكذلك إن شفينا ننسب ذلك إلى الأطباء. وإن وقفنا في عملنا، ننسب ذلك إلى قدراتنا وكفاءتنا. وإن نجونا من حادثة، نرجع ذلك إلى مهارة السائق. وبالتالي يختفي الله من أسباب أفراحنا، فلا نشكره على شئ.

3  واحياناً لا نشكر على شئ، إلا إذا فقدناه أو حرمنا منه، لا نحس النعمة التي نحن فيها، إلا إذا ضاعت منا، فلا نشكر الله على وجود الوالدين ولا نشعر ببركاتهما إلا إذا توفي أحدهما. ولا نشكر على ما نحن فيه من صحة، ولا نعرف قيمتها إلا إذا مرضنا. بل لا نشعر ببركة وجود النور في الحجرة، إلا إذا انقطع النور في الحجرة، إلا إذا انقطع التيار الكهربائي.

4  واحياناً لا نشكر، لأن الأمر أصغر من أن نشكر عليه، أو هكذا نراه.

.هنا نتذكر قول أحد الآباء الروحيين "الذي لا يشكر على القليل، كاذب هو إن قال إنه يشكر على الكثير".

أو من الجائز أنه أمر طبيعي أو عادي، لا يستحق الشكر! ولماذا لا نشكر على الأمور الطبيعة الجميلة؟ لماذا لا نشكر الله على الطبيعة الجميلة؟ لماذا لا نشكر الله على الطبيعة الجميلة؟

لماذا لا نشكره على الجو إن كان صحواً؟ هل ننتظر إلى أن يكفهر الجو، ثم نشعر أننا فقدنا شيئاً؟ وهنا وأقول في عوائق الشكر.

5  إننا كثيراً ما نفرح بالنعمة. ونكتفي بالفرح دون أن نشكر...

نفرح بالخير الذي نحن فيه، دون أن نشكر على هذا الخير. كتلميذ يفرح بنجاحه، أو فتاة تفرح بخطوبتها، أو موظف يفرح بترقيته، دون أن يتقدم أحد هؤلاء بالشكر إلى الله...

إن الله ليس محتاجاً إلى شكرنا، ولكننا نحن نحتاج إلى ذلك. لماذا؟

إننا بالشكر، نتذكر احسانات الله إلينا ومحبته لنا، فتزداد رابطتنا به عمقاً ونحبه، وهذا مفيد لنا روحياً. كذلك ندل بهذا الشكر على نقاوة قلوبنا، لأن عدم الشكر فيه عدم عرفان بالجميل، وعدم تقدير من أحبنا.

6  واحياناً نحن لا نشكر، لأننا لم نتعود ذلك في حياتنا.

إن كنا لا نشكر أخوتنا البشر على خدماتهم لنا، فطبيعي إننا قد لا نشكر الله أيضاً. وكما قال الرسول: إن كنت لا تحب أخاك الذي تراه فكيف تحب الله الذي لا تراه؟ (1يو4: 20) ونفس الكلام نقوله عن الشكر.

لذلك عود نفسك أن تشكر غيرك على كل أمر يعمله من أجلك مهما كان ضيئلاً ثم بعد ذلك قل في داخل نفسك: أشكرك يارب لأنك أرسلت لي من يساعدني، ومنحت هذا الإنسان قدرة على أن يخدمني.

وهكذا تشكر الله والناس في نفس. تشكر أخاك الإنسان لأنه كان العامل المباشر المرئي. وتشكر الله لأنه مهد كل هذا بطريقة غير مرئية لك.

7  وأحياناً نحن لا نشكر، بسبب أنانيتنا...

لا نفكر إلا في ذاتنا، فإن أخذت، تكون قد اكتفت، ولا تفكر في اليد التي أعطتها. كإنسان جائع، يوضع أمامه طعام، فيأخذ في التهامه، دون أن يفكر قيمن قدمه له، أو في شكره على ذلك.

كذلك نحن ننشغل بذواتنا في أخذها، دون أن نتطلع إلى وجه المعطي. كإنسان فتح له الله أبواب الرزق، فتراه ينشغل بالرزق، وبجمعه وتكويمه وإنمائه، ولا يتفرغ ولو لحظة لكي يشكر من وهبه الرزق.

8  ونحن العطية: وننسي المطعي، وننسي الشكر، ولو دربنا أنفسنا على الشكر، لكان هذا التدريب يحفر في ذاكرتنا أشياء لا ننساها:

منها إن كل خير نعيش فيه هو عطية من الله: الحياة والصحة، والعمل والمال، وكل شئ... ومادام هو عطية إذن فلنشكر معطيها.

9  واحياناً لا نشكر بحجة أن ما نشكر عليه هو من الأمور الذاتية الشخصية...

وهنا نخلط بين الذات والمواهب... فأنت تفكر حسناً، ولا تشكر على موهبة التفكير التي وهبك الله أيضاً حقاً منحك الذكاء والفهم. ولكنك لا تقول مع المرتل "مبارك الله الذي أفهمني ".

لا تظن أن الذكاء شئ ذاتي. إنه موهبة من الله تحتاج إلى شكر. وكذلك موهبة أخري كالشعر والموسيقى والجمال والقوة...

وكذلك كل حياتك الروحية...

10  وأحياناً لا نشكر، لأننا لا ندرك حكمة الله...

أمور كثيرة تمر بنا، ولا نشكر عليها، بل على العكس قد نتضايق منها، أو نتذمر بسببها. وكل ذلك لا ندرك حكمة الله فيها. ولو أدركناها لشكرنا الله كثيراً.

العيب فينا إذن. لنا عيون ولكنها لا تبصر الخير في كل ما يمر بنا من أحداث ومن أمور...

إن بيع يوسف الصديق وإلقاءه في السجن، كان وراءه خير، ربما لم يره يوسف في ذلك الحين ولم يشر عليه إلا بعد أن تم...

11  وأحياناً نحن لا نشكر على خير، بسبب المقارنة...!

لا نشكر على ما أعطانا الله، لأننا نرى أن غيرنا عنده أكثر منا، أو ما هو أفضل... أو لأن غيرنا أخذ مثلنا وهو لا يستحق...

مثال ذلك: موظف في شركة يتقاضى مرتباً ما كان يحلم به، وهو أضعاف أضعاف مرتبات بعض زملائه في وظائف عادية. ومع ذلك تراه لا يشكر الشركة، لأن بعض موظفيها يأخذون مرتبات أكثر منه...! وبالتالي لا يشكر الله...

قارن نفسك بمن هو أقل منك، فتشكر الله. ولا تقارن نفسك بمن هو أعلى، لئلا تتذمر.

كإنسان مليونير لا يشكر الله، لأن هناك من هو أكثر منه الملايين، كلما قارن نفسه به، يتضايق، ويشعر أن ما عنده قليل وتافه، ولا يستحق الشكر إطلاقا. وهذا يقودنا إلى نقطة متشابهة وهي:

12  هناك من لا يشكر، بسبب الطموح: باستمرار له تطلعات أعلى من مستواه، وله رغبات أكثر مما في يديه، وكلما اتجه إلى هذا الطموح، استصغر ما عنده، واصبح لا يشكر عليه.

والطموح في حدود الاعتدال، وفي عدم شهوة العالم ليس هو خطية ولكن...

ولكن الطموح لا يمنع الشكر. اشكر الله على ما معك، فيعطيك أكثر. كذلك لا يجوز أن الطموح يجعلك تحتقر ما وهبك الله إياه. فإن كنت تطمح أن تكون استاذاً في الجامعة، فليس معنى هذا أنك لا تشكر الله الذي جعلك في هيئة التدريس، وساعدك على الوصول إلى درجة استاذ مساعد...

كثيرون هم ضحايا الطموح الخاطئ، وبسببه ينسون احسانات الله، ويعيشون في حزن وتذمر!

أما الطموح الروحي فليس له ضحايا، إن عاش أصحابه في حياة ألا تضاع شاكرين الله، وراغبين في الامتلاء من حبه...

13  وأحياناً البعض لا يشكر، لأن من طباعة التذمر، أو الجشع، أو محبة العالم...

وهؤلاء يعيشون في الخطية، وليست لهم صلة بالله، ولا يعترفون بفضله عليهم. إنما كل همهم هو متعة العالم. وكما قال الكتاب " كل الأنهار تجري إلى البحر. والبحر ليس بملآن" (جا1: 7).

افرح بما في يديك، واشكر الله. ولا تقل: ملء يدي لا يكفى. أريد أيضاً امتلاء جيوبي وخزانتي!

لأن الطمع، يمنع الشكر، بلا شك وإن لم يتعود الإنسان حياة القناعة، فمن الصعب عليه أن يصل إلى حياة الشكر...

14  وأحياناً يكون عدم الشكر، بسبب ضعف الحياة الروحية كلها.       

فهذا الإنسان لا يشكر الله مثلاً، لأنه لا علاقة له بالله إطلاقا، لأنه لا علاقة له بالله اطلاقاً. فلا شكر، كما أنه لا صلاة، ولا قراءة كتاب، ولا حضور اجتماعات روحية، ولا شركة مع الله في شئ.

ويحتاج هؤلاء إلى أن يدخلوا في الحياة مع الله. وحينئذ، حينما يشكرون الله الذي أعطاها فضل معرفته، سيشكرونه على باقي الأمور.







 فضائل تتعلق بالشكر



إن الفضائل يرتبط بعضها بالبعض الآخر، كما أن الخطايا ترتبط ببعضها البعض. فالشكر يرتبط بالقناعة. والذين يعيشون في القناعة دائماً يشكرون.

والشكر يرتبط بالتواضع. فالإنسان المتواضع يشعر أنه لا يستحق شيئاً، لذلك يشكر على كل شئ مهما كان قليلاً.

والشكر يرتبط بالإيمان. فالإنسان بالإيمان يثق أن الله حافظ ومعين ومحب. وأنه يحول كل شئ إلى خير. لذلك يشكر على كل شئ.

والشكر يرتبط بالفرح والسلام. إنهما وليدان له. فكلما يشكر يمتلئ قلبه سلاماً وفرحاً. وكذلك إن كان في قلبه سلام وفرح، فحينئذ سيشكر.

والإنسان الشاكر، بالشكر ينجو من أمراض ومشاكل كثيرة تحيط بالمتذمرين غير الشاكرين.

فلنبدأ هذا العام بالشكر. وليكن عاماً سعيداً لنا، ولكنيستنا ووطننا. وكل عام وجميعكم بخير.






​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 مايو 2011)

*حياة التسليم هي كما قلنا أن تسلم حياتك لله. وهي أيضاً أن يستسلم الإنسان لعمل الله فيه. يستسلم لعمل النعمة فيه، ولعمل الروح القدس، ولمشيئة الله الصالحة.

تماماً كالحملان مع الراعي... حينما يقودها تمشى، وهي مطمئنة واثقة برعايته وبقيادته، بدون تفكير، بدون رأي خاص. وكما تقول الترتيلة " حيث قادني أسير ". إنها طاعة كاملة، مبنية على ثقة كاملة.


ميرسى للموضوع الرائع
الرب يحافظ على قداسة البابا
الرب يباركك
​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 مايو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *حياة التسليم هي كما قلنا أن تسلم حياتك لله. وهي أيضاً أن يستسلم الإنسان لعمل الله فيه. يستسلم لعمل النعمة فيه، ولعمل الروح القدس، ولمشيئة الله الصالحة.
> 
> تماماً كالحملان مع الراعي... حينما يقودها تمشى، وهي مطمئنة واثقة برعايته وبقيادته، بدون تفكير، بدون رأي خاص. وكما تقول الترتيلة " حيث قادني أسير ". إنها طاعة كاملة، مبنية على ثقة كاملة.
> 
> ...


*


شكرا جدااا
مرور فى منتهى الروعه
الرب يباركك


*​


----------



## sparrow (7 مايو 2011)

إن الله سيعمل في الوقت الذي يراه مناسباً ونافعاً. بدا لك أنه قد تأخر مسألة التأخير هذه مسألة نسبية تتوقف على نوعية تفكير الإنسان.

في حياة التسليم اترك الوقت لله، ولا تحدد له مواعيداً، فهو أدري بعمله، وهو أكثر منك معرفة بالوقت الصالح.

ثق بعمل الله، مهما حاربك الشيطان باليأس. ومهما قال لك في شماتة "لا فائدة"! إنك مادمت قد سلمت أمورك لله، فقد سلمتها للقادر على كل شئ، الله محب البشر، صانع الخيرات، الكلي الحكمة والمعرفة، الذي قد نقشك على كفه...

حقاً إن صفات الله الجميلة هذه، تدعوك إلى حياة التسليم بالأكثر، وتدعوك إلى الاطمئنان مهما بدت أمامك عوائق.

إن الله هو هو، ووعوده هي هي، ومحبته وحكمته هي هي. وهو يعمل حتى لو بدا لك الأمر متوقفاً.


امين يارب يملانا ايمان وثقه ورجاء 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2011)

عندما نضع ثقتنا فى الله 
ونسلم له سفينة حياتنا
 سيجعل اعدائنا يحاربوننا
 ولا ييستطيعون شيئاً
واولهم ابليس..
جزيل الشكر موضوه مهم وقيم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع


----------



## النهيسى (7 مايو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع رائع


شكرا جدا الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> إن الله سيعمل في الوقت الذي يراه مناسباً ونافعاً. بدا لك أنه قد تأخر مسألة التأخير هذه مسألة نسبية تتوقف على نوعية تفكير الإنسان.
> 
> في حياة التسليم اترك الوقت لله، ولا تحدد له مواعيداً، فهو أدري بعمله، وهو أكثر منك معرفة بالوقت الصالح.
> 
> ...


شكرا للمرور الغالى
سلام ونعمه​​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> عندما نضع ثقتنا فى الله
> ونسلم له سفينة حياتنا
> سيجعل اعدائنا يحاربوننا
> ولا ييستطيعون شيئاً
> ...


الرب يبارك مرورك الغالى .. شكراا​


----------

